
Sudo bug lets users who can run commands as another user to run them as root - Chaekyung
https://linuxreviews.org/Sudo_bug_lets_users_who_are_allowed_to_run_commands_as_another_user_to_run_them_as_root_instead
======
tokzco
i had the older version of sudo myself so posted the manual style fix on arch
for anyone interested:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dimwhn/how_to_detect...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dimwhn/how_to_detect_cve201914287_using_falco/)

